
Under-the-hood of web bundlers (e.g. Webpack) - craigtaub
https://itnext.io/under-the-hood-of-web-bundlers-e-g-webpack-926e868f7f5e?source=friends_link&sk=5f611f4e4e915106a7433cdc8aa3478e
======
craigtaub
Webpack is somewhat of a black box for most developers. Tools like “create-
react-app” abstract most of the bundler functionality away. I did some
research into it and began building my own light-weight web bundler to
understand more about what it entails.

